# High Compression MLS Head Gasket - 4 Cylinder (OEM/Factory).



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*******UPDATE*******UPDATE*******UPDATE*******UPDATE*******

This topic was started after the initial tear down of my engine, and this was an option to look into with the deciding factor being cost and availability.
To those reading I am going to say don’t bother sourcing this thinner stock gasket for two reasons:
#1 - The gaskets are available, but after searching the cost, shipping fees and time are not worth the hassle when compared to new information that I have (see reason #2).
#1a - Also, a third party has detailed the thickness of this stock gasket and our results do not match; thicker than what was measured here.
#2 - It was my understanding for quite a while that the gaskets from Cometic were only available in the thickness listed, and anything else would be a custom order at a higher cost. I have recently been in contact with Cometic and was made aware that any gasket they offer can be order at *any* thickness for the same list price.

*********************ORIGINAL POST BELOW*********************

For those looking for a good high compression gasket, this 'may' be a great option depending on final cost. This is the factory head gasket from the Audi AXW engine code, 82.5mm engine bore, multi-layered steel construction.








The gasket was measured in several different places, the average was between .030 and .032.








Here is an ABF head gasket lined up on top of the AXW.








I know people are looking for ways to get more compression from time to time. Those worried about removing the center from the .065 MLS gasket, and the Cometic .054 isn't enough, may now have another option.
The factory part number is: 06D 103 383 L
The Victor Reinz part number is: 61-36030-00


_Modified by billyVR6 at 7:56 PM 10-20-2009_


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

So on an ABA head, this gasket @ .032" + a standard .004" decking would push you up to 10.95:1 (+/- .01).
Nice. Wish I knew this a few years ago.


----------



## pilonius (Feb 6, 2008)

Do-able on AZG?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (pilonius)*

I posted the ABA/ABF MLS gasket as that is a very common gasket for many, and what I had on hand. There are many topics that go into detail about the ABA/ABF gasket, and whether it will work on engines from other generations.
I cannot be 100% sure, or assume that this will work on anything other than what I have posted. If I can get other gaskets I would be more than happy to document those as well, for now, all I have is the ABA/ABF in the garage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pilonius (Feb 6, 2008)

I found a pic of an AZG engine without the head (2.0 forums) and from comparing, it looks like the AXW gasket would fit.
I'll probably be doing this when I do my cam next year.
Thanks for the info!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: High Compression MLS Head Gasket - 4 Cylinder (OEM/Factory). (billyVR6)*

Good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: High Compression MLS Head Gasket - 4 Cylinder (root beer)*

is this something one can use on a 20/20?


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: High Compression MLS Head Gasket - 4 Cylinder (kenny_blankenship)*

Cool stuff.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: High Compression MLS Head Gasket - 4 Cylinder (Death Trap)*

damn good news for NA guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slacker420 (Sep 13, 2006)

So this will fit on my 97 jetta 2.0 ... if so what would the benefit be ??? I already have plans for a lot of work to be done ... I have in my posession a TT 266 cam and chip to match ... also TT cam gear and intermediate sprocket , eurosport lightened underdrive pulley , TT dual valve springs , all this to accompany my Eurosport cool flow intake , TT stainless exhaust, eurosport lightend flywheel ... will it benefit me to use this head gasket or not really


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (slacker420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slacker420* »_if so what would the benefit be ???


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_So on an ABA head, this gasket @ .032" + a standard .004" decking would push you up to 10.95:1 (+/- .01).


----------



## slacker420 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

tdogg74 ... thanks I realize that it would raise my compression but I was asking what the tangible benefits would be ... 2 hp , shift in the power band , I wanted to know if I would be able to notice the difference with my other mods


----------



## slacker420 (Sep 13, 2006)

Tdogg ... Anything


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

What's the bore diameter of the gasket?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (slacker420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slacker420* »_tdogg74 ... thanks I realize that it would raise my compression but I was asking what the tangible benefits would be ... 2 hp , shift in the power band , I wanted to know if I would be able to notice the difference with my other mods 


http://www.popularhotrodding.c....html


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Anyone use this on the 9A 16v? Looks just the same to me.


----------



## slacker420 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

tdogg you are the man ... thanks you always seem to have a link to a web page that explains everything that I need to know .. thanks


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (slacker420)*

what audi did that bad boy come in?


----------



## demelok (May 7, 2006)

i'd tap that! and wat he said^^^^6


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (demelok)*

I didn't dig too deep, but they're in A3 and A4 cars for sure.


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Justin 123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justin 123* »_Anyone use this on the 9A 16v? Looks just the same to me.

Now that I'm viewing from a PC (Blackberry FTL) it looks like the holes, although in similar places, have a different profile. Does this prove to be a problem at all? Still wondering about using it on a 9A as well?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Justin 123)*

Hello everyone,
I posted this for people to look into as a possible option. The ABA/ABF gasket and block was all I had in the garage at the time to check it against. I am not going to be able to match this gasket to every engine that VW/Audi has produced. Also, I am not selling these, your best bet is to find a dealer, vendor, or contact overseas. It was mentioned that 034 "may" have picked up a bunch, who knows.
Just had to put this out there as I am getting a lot of PM's related to what I posted above.
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by billyVR6 at 10:29 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*

I am not sure if it will clear up any of the above questions. but i Know that when i did my ABA block swap in my mkII that I had to get a 2l 16v (9a?) head gasket to make it work. if the above gasket works on the ABA and I use a 2l 16v head gasket i would think that the gasket would work for the 9A as well.
if im way off just let me know


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (stntman)*

does this gasket have to be modified to work on an aba/abf block?


----------



## Myzery (May 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CanadianCabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanadianCabby* »_does this gasket have to be modified to work on an aba/abf block?

I'd also like to know this. 
So when I need to do my head gasket, I can put this on and get a little more kick out of it? (I mean, paired with my 270* cam and 4bar fpr)


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I can't even find this gasket anywhere. I've tried dealerships, auto stores, parts suppliers, import parts places, and i get nothing.


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Justin 123)*

its a euro part... probably not too easy to get... maybe someone like 034 will import them?


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sent GermanAutoParts a message. We'll see what's up.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Justin 123)*

GAP doesn't list any parts for that engine code, at least a year ago they didn't. *This is an overseas part, you'll need to find a dealer, parts vendor or contact to get them.* Sweet talking a US vendor into stocking them might work, and I thought WhiteG60 already brought this to 034's attention months ago.


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*

You're right, but I think GAP would have the necessary connections to get it. Plus they're local to me and I'm a regular. 
No luck at dealerships yet. I bet if someone had the connection to buy a lot of them, assuming they work right, these would sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Epic fail. No go from GAP. They can't find a source.
I personally sent Victor Reinz a message though. Maybe that will pan out.


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Justin 123)*

did you try 034?


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CanadianCabby)*

i gave up on my quest, im just gona pull the middle layer out of a mls gasket, ive herd about it before and want to experiment, anyone done it before?


----------



## pilonius (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mudanddust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mudanddust* »_i gave up on my quest, im just gona pull the middle layer out of a mls gasket, ive herd about it before and want to experiment, anyone done it before?

I would like to learn as well.
What thickness does that put an MLS gasket with the middle out?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (pilonius)*

.025" +/-


----------



## Justin 123 (Apr 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Hrrrm. Maybe I'll abandon my quest and de-layer the ABA gasket. I would really like to try this out, though.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_.025" +/-

Pretty close. If you took two ABA gaskets and put one other thin center section into it, I think it'd match this one.


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

an aba gasket is what i got, do you need a center layer? or can you just run the two outside layers?


_Modified by mudanddust at 11:07 AM 1-11-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (mudanddust)*

Want me to mail you a used ABA I had and you can play around with thickness? I wouldn't go under .030" compressed as the squish is too tight, and you could get into clearance problems.


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

pm sent


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
http://www.popularhotrodding.c....html

Some damn good reading....


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (Pitsy)*

I talked to killacoupe a few months back, as I was interested in removing the shim in an ABA HG. 
(12:44 PM 2-13-2009) deer_eggs: I was told ask for your advice on this - Is it possible to remove the shim from an ABA headgasket to bump up the compression in my ABA / JH ? I'm mostly concerned about the longevity of the gasket. Thanks! -Steve
(2:04 PM 2-14-2009) killacoupe: i will do no harm to the gasket in any way...just use gasket seal spray to attach the rest of the gasket together 
(2:06 PM 2-14-2009) deer_eggs: Oh, ok. Thank you very much! Any particular gasket seal spray you recommend?
(2:08 PM 2-14-2009) killacoupe: i forgot who makes it but they sell it at most auto part stores 
SO for the record, it should work. Maybe if I'm feeling brave, I'll give it a try some time in the near future... I've got an ABA headgasket sitting at home...
Original Thread - not too much info, though.


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (deer_eggs)*

Sorry for the dumb question (new to this stuff, and english is not my native lenguaje).. but what you guys mean is that instead of putting the stock ABA head gasket, you put this one, and get 10.9X:1 comp ratio???
Let me se what i can do from mexico, maybe i can get that one here...


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (mamey)*

People in the stealership run the part number and came out this is a head gasket for the GTI/Passat 2.0t engine!, make sense to me because that engine has the same 82.5mm bore... what do you guys think???


----------



## allroy18 (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: (mamey)*

http://www.autoshoppingcenter.com/Volkswagen/audi_enginescode.html 
2003 Audi A3 1.6


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (mamey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mamey* »_People in the stealership run the part number and came out this is a head gasket for the GTI/Passat 2.0t engine!, make sense to me because that engine has the same 82.5mm bore... what do you guys think??? 

Makes sense to me, because the one I posted came from a 2004 Audi 2.0 (82.5mm x 92.8mm) FSI engine.


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (mamey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mamey* »_Sorry for the dumb question (new to this stuff, and english is not my native lenguaje).. but what you guys mean is that instead of putting the stock ABA head gasket, you put this one, and get 10.9X:1 comp ratio???
Let me se what i can do from mexico, maybe i can get that one here...

What about this question???
Billy, the 2.0 FSi, is the non turbo with 150hp?? we got that engine in the A3 also, i think the 2005- 2006 model... ypu guys got that engine in the states?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (mamey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mamey* »_Billy, the 2.0 FSi, is the non turbo with 150hp?? we got that engine in the A3 also, i think the 2005- 2006 model... ypu guys got that engine in the states?

Yes, it is the non-turbo engine, there are a few different codes BLR, BLY, BLX, BVY, and the AXW mentioned here. Those engines were not offered in the states, the one I have was imported from overseas a few years ago.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (mamey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mamey* »_Sorry for the dumb question (new to this stuff, and english is not my native lenguaje).. but what you guys mean is that instead of putting the stock ABA head gasket, you put this one, and get 10.9X:1 comp ratio???

This gasket is thinner than the stock ABA head gasket; it will raise your compression. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

Went to the dealer yesterday, if we get a bunch, i can get them at $82 dollars... then i can ship those in the mail to you (i´m in the border, so i can pass to arizona and put them in the mail)... 
So, we should make a group buy.. almost a point of CR for 80 bucks sound rigth to me.. what do you guys think?


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (mamey)*

How many is a bunch? I'll try it.


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (bvillelounge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvillelounge* »_How many is a bunch? I'll try it.

I told the parts guys what's the best price he can give me if i buy 20..


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (mamey)*

$80.00 seems a little high, is this a dealership? Either way, I would be down as I still need a replacement for my engine that is apart. See if he can work on the price, I amy need some other misc. stuff for this engine too, not sure yet... thanks.


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_$80.00 seems a little high, is this a dealership? Either way, I would be down as I still need a replacement for my engine that is apart. See if he can work on the price, I amy need some other misc. stuff for this engine too, not sure yet... thanks.

Yes, in the dealership, i also look for prices overseas, in a dealership in spain, to see if they could do better, the price is 48.84 euro plus 15% tax.. which is 56.65 euros (around 79dlls) so it's the same... but i cant imagine shipping cost, and all that stuff...
if you need stuff for your engine and is available here, i would gladly help












_Modified by mamey at 10:57 AM 6-3-2009_


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (mamey)*

Well, i´m buying 2 gaskets for bvillelounge, I´m wondering if any of you guys have any interest in this to make the order for more..


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

you guys may be interested in this
i found it in the tdi forum, they will custom make almost any MLS gasket
http://www.gasketstogo.com/
thread i found it in
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4386240


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (mamey)*

Yeah, I may be down as long as it is the exact part number I posted.
There may be two or three other things I need as well; need to check again.


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_Yeah, I may be down as long as it is the exact part number I posted.
There may be two or three other things I need as well; need to check again.

Yes, its the exact part number i give at the dealer.. what other things you could use??


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (mamey)*

i think that oblong hole on the front side of the head gasket will keep it from working as the head will not seal since the hole appears to stick out beyond the head surface...


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (mk2dubbin)*

I think your right.


----------



## Mk3Wangener89 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (bvillelounge)*

so did everyone give up hope on this?


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (Mk3Wangener89)*

once i finish porting my head ill be ready to thro my modified aba gasket it. I pulled out the thick center layer, well see what happens


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*

autotech sells the group A head gasket. i put one in my HT 8v motor. it says 1.8L but nothing about 2.0 
http://www.autotech.com/prod_e...s.htm


_Modified by bubba_vw at 8:46 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (bubba_vw)*

Yeah, those Group A gaskets are kind of outdated. No sense running a composite gasket (especially one at that price) when there are much better MLS gasket options available. Cometic has the 85mm bore .051" gasket stocked.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3Wangener89* »_so did everyone give up hope on this?

I didn't give up hope; because that's the engine I have.








Seriously though, this should be an exact fit to any newer generation block.
When I get around another other older generation block I will definitely do a mock up.


_Modified by billyVR6 at 11:03 PM 8-8-2009_


----------



## mr.bubblehead (Sep 19, 2009)

I tried this head gasket mod on a 16v 9a...tried to turn motor over by hand..wouldn't budge. Checked cam timing chain and timing belt(they were fine) Removed cams so all valves would close, still would not turn over. The pistons were hitting the head. At this point i started cursing up a storm . Ended up just putting a stock HG back in.










_Modified by mr.bubblehead at 6:14 AM 10-3-2009_


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (mr.bubblehead)*

The pistons shouldn't hit the head, no matter what head gasket. Elaborate, please.


----------



## HPR (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (bvillelounge)*

a 16V piston is 0.6-0.7mm above block deck
if you use a gasket thicknes less than 1.4- 1.5 mm 
you risk the pistons to hit the cilinderhead 
The rods stretch /piston expansion up to 0.7 mm at high revs
IMO its between 0.4 and 0.7 mm
i would keep 0.8mm as a minimum to keep it safe



_Modified by HPR at 1:55 AM 10-6-2009_


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (HPR)*

Gotcha. I guess I should have checked, before I chimed in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

i've also been trying to find this hg from a couple different sources but with no avail, if theres a group buy still going on i may be interested or just try taking the center out of the stock aba hg.


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*

hey met you thru george d , i was wondering if you had any luck with finding a source for this hg? i tried a few places with no luck. i think i blew my hg at the track and will be ripping this thing apart. thanks for any help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (21tuningolf)*

Yes, I remember from when you guys came to Orchid/LD to get the header. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I would say use stock or call Cometic, and here is why...
This topic was started after the initial tear down of my engine, and this was an option to look into with the deciding factor being cost and availability.
To those reading I am going to say don’t bother sourcing this thinner stock gasket for two reasons:
#1 - The gaskets are available, but after searching the cost, shipping fees and time are not worth the hassle when compared to new information that I have (see reason #2).
#1a - Also, a third party has detailed the thickness of this stock gasket and our results do not match; thicker than what was measured here.
#2 - It was my understanding for quite a while that the gaskets from Cometic were only available in the thickness listed, and anything else would be a custom order at a higher cost. I have recently been in contact with Cometic and was made aware that any gasket they offer can be order at *any* thickness for the same list price.
I ended up placing an order with Cometic. I would suggest the doing the same if you are looking for a thinner than OEM/stock gasket. The cost and availability was annoying, but honestly the deciding factor for me was actually #1a. I am not in a position to lose any compression, no matter how insignificant, being able actually gain some and know exactly what the gasket was seemed like a no brainer to me.
I will update the initial post in this topic to reflect all of this.


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*

thanks for the info, i might give them a call and see what the best set up would work for me. can't remember what my head was decked at and wouldn't want to run into any problems. what you building if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (21tuningolf)*

I picked up an FSI engine a few months after you guys came for the header. It's going to be run on EFI; Paul @ KPtuned is setting up the Mega Squirt and will be tuning it eventually.


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*

nice choice, should make some big #'s. do you have a thread on this build or you keeping it under low key?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (21tuningolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *21tuningolf* »_ nice choice, should make some big #'s.do you have a thread on this build or you keeping it under low key? 

I can't really expect much out of a stock long block, who knows!
It's not low key at all, I just don't like build threads...


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*

i here ya i never started one neither. curious to know what happens tho.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (21tuningolf)*

Sure, I will make some posts about it and will have all the details once this is up and running. It's a very slow on going project with months of downtime between progress. A topic would be extremely boring if not pointless at this time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

